# HELP!! Fish injured



## tango (Mar 7, 2005)

I NEED HELP!: i just came home to find that my possum wrasse has bee bitten by my dogface puffer and he has lost his anal fin and a good portion of his body in that region! He is still alive but is staggering around and is obviously in trouble. I need to do somethin fast but im not sure what, i already seperated him from the others in the tank and i guess im gonna have to set up a rehab tank with antibiotics. Please help


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately if he punctured the body cavity there isn't much you can do... if he hasn't ... treat with melafix or a different antibiotic and hope for the best!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

unfortunately this probably won't stop the puffer from doing more damage to your other fish.


----------



## tango (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks, i dunno what i can possibly do for him, frankly i dunno why he is alive as it is. As for the puffer, he's going back to my LFS for somebody else to deal with on thursday. even if the meds' ive got the wrasse on help, im not sure how to get him to eat because he is in no condition even to swim. well i guess il just have to hope for the best


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

can puffers take off fingers? :shock:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, i suggest trying to treat with melafix as well. good luck!


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

fishfreaks how did you get that cool flame looking thing around your name?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im pretty sure back when they had fish flakes is when anyone with a different looking name got it that way


----------

